# Plastisol Transfers that work on beanies?



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Which plastisol transfers work on hypoallergenic acrylic beanies? 
I want either f&m expressions or semo Inprints on them, anyone know?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

None that I have ever heard of......Good luck with this......


----------

